# Advice on Wal-Mart online printing services



## HeavenShallBurn (Jan 7, 2012)

Some of my older large-scale campaign setting poster maps are getting rather old and faded.  I've been considering using the Wal-Mart Online site to get them reprinted from hi-resolution full-size scans.

Before I venture to spend the money has anyone here used their services for large-image printing and were the results satisfactory?  
Were their posters any good?
No image defects?
The quality of the poster paper itself?

I'm also debating on uses of that fleece blanket with a photo printed onto it.  That would be large enough to shift the setting map off to one side and stick some city maps alongside it.  Personally I think a fleece blanket with a photo quality poster map of Faerun and several of the important cities would be interesting.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 7, 2012)

HeavenShallBurn said:


> I'm also debating on uses of that fleece blanket with a photo printed onto it.  That would be large enough to shift the setting map off to one side and stick some city maps alongside it.  Personally I think a fleece blanket with a photo quality poster map of Faerun and several of the important cities would be interesting.





I can't comment on Walmart printing services, I have only had a few photos printed there, but nothing on a large scale. The fleece blanket idea sounds interesting! I would be interested to hear how it turns out if you pursue it!


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 7, 2012)

HeavenShallBurn said:


> Wal-Mart online printing services





Links?  Numbers?  Printing details?  Google is showing a lot of photo printing but I'm not sure if that is leading to where you are looking.  It all sounds very interesting though I would think a canvas wall map might be less eventually-grungy than a fleese blanket map.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Jan 7, 2012)

This is a link to the Wal-Mart photo department website.
Wal-Mart Photos Webfront
They offer Posters, Canvases, and Fleeces.  
However the largest poster they print is a 30x20 which is slightly too small for my scans which are between 31-32x20 without a border.  I'm not exactly rolling in cash so I'm trying to stay fairly cheap.  The Fleeces will probably end up somewhat grungy after several years even with washing and just hanging on walls.  But they're still only $40, whereas the closest size canvas that would fit my images is 24x36 (just rotate the image onto its side) is more than $60.

So before anything I'd do a test poster just to find out what sort of quality to expect from their printers.  But that's still $20 potentially wasted and if anyone else had bad experiences getting large-scale prints via Wal-Mart it would be nice to know beforehand.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 7, 2012)

Have you checked out [MENTION=50895]gamerprinter[/MENTION] ?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/press-...56-printing-poster-size-maps.html#post4880131


----------



## gamerprinter (Jan 8, 2012)

@Mark CMG <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->, thanks for the mention.

I run Gamer Printshop, freerpgmaps (at) gmail (dot) com, send me an Email with the dimensions of the map you need printed. I print and ship maps worldwide at charge of $2.99 per square foot in full color, any resolution from 72 dpi up to 1280 dpi, depending on your file. I can print several map programs (like ProFantasy CC3) in their native formats, as well as PDF and all the standard graphics formats like JPG, TIF, BMP, etc. I ship via USPS or UPS, shipping paid separately.

If you have your own specific map to print, you will need to send it to me via Email. The website only let's you print maps that are existing in my online store.

I print maps for many publishers, cartographers and gamers.

I also offer map lamination, if you need it.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 8, 2012)

gamerprinter said:


> @Mark CMG <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->, thanks for the mention.
> 
> I run Gamer Printshop, freerpgmaps (at) gmail (dot) com, send me an Email with the dimensions of the map you need printed. I print and ship maps worldwide at charge of $2.99 per square foot in full color, any resolution from 72 dpi up to 1280 dpi, depending on your file. I can print several map programs (like ProFantasy CC3) in their native formats, as well as PDF and all the standard graphics formats like JPG, TIF, BMP, etc. I ship via USPS or UPS, shipping paid separately.
> 
> ...





A few extra questions -

What are the max sizes for printing in color and B/W?

What about lamination sizes?

Does a border need to be left around the map image and/or what are bleed parameters?

What types of paper/cardstock can you use?

Can you print on materials other than paper?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gamerprinter (Jan 8, 2012)

Good questions!

1. My digital printer (Canon IP8100) allows me to print up to 42" wide onto 44" wide paper, at any length really, though 8 - 10' might be the longest practical size to print. (at B/W I only charge $1.80 per square foot, but so few ever ask for B/W, that I hardly mention it anymore.)

2. Lamination is unfortunately limited to 36" wide by any length, so I generally only print 35.5" wide so I can accomodate my laminator.

3. Borders being necessary depends. Mostly I say yes, include a white border around the edge of the map. However, certain specific sizes like 42" wide, I can print as full bleed (not 41 or 43, only 42)

4 & 5. I generally print to 90 gram Satin photo-grade paper as my standard, though I can print to other photo-grade papers, watercolor paper, draft paper, specially prepared canvas media, tyvek. I use an aqueous inkjet printer and not a solvent printer, so I can't really print to cloth. (Though few ask for it, due to cost, I can also mount a map to 3/16" foamboard - like double the price.)


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks, again, MKT!


----------



## Lescliff (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, there are many companies around providing online printing services. I would recommend you to utilize the services of PrintingBlue.co.uk because they are one of the leaders of the industry. They are providing and facilitating their valued customers with unique features and services. They also provide after sales services which probably you don’t get from rest. 
  They are dealing in all kind of business printing products like sticker printing, folders printing, business cards, banners; cd sleeves printing, magazines, door hangers, flyers, decals, labels, envelopes, packaging boxes, posters, brochure printing & tickets etc. 
  They also provide special discounts and regular promotional offers. They also provide free shipment and free design facilities which distinguish them from other printing providing companies. 

Hope this helps!!


____________
online printing uk


----------

